# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  восстановление из backup SQL

## alexalpet

У клиента под 7.7 27 работают sql базы.  Средствами SQL мы делаем ночью backup'ы баз. Файлы (папки с файлами прав и пр. пользователей, .MD, .als, V7PLUS.DLL и др.),
 которые лежат по указанному пути запуска, тоже бэкапим.
Вопрос: Если "взорвется" сервер, то как запустить с другого sql server  эту базу, путь ведь изменится, что нужно отредактировать? 
Что реально нужно бэкапить из файлового набора, чтобы потом можно было это поднять?

----------


## avm3110

> Если "взорвется" сервер, то как запустить с другого sql server эту базу, путь ведь изменится, что нужно отредактировать?


Нужно лишь будет отредактировать "путь" к новому скулю

ПыСы.. А что мешает резервный скуль поднять под именем "взорванного" боевого и тогда не парится с изменениями?

----------

alexalpet (03.08.2016)

----------


## alexalpet

Новый путь (или как бы старый) это естественные решения. Но, не понимая содержимого в файлах (конфигурации?, права пользователя?) хотим лучше подготовиться морально. Потом будем и экспериментировать. 
Можете еще дать совет относительно: Что необходимо, кроме собственно backup средствами sql базы, для поднятия потом 1С?

----------


## avm3110

> Что необходимо, кроме собственно backup средствами sql базы, для поднятия потом 1С?


Вы правильно выше сказали:
 - каталог с пользователями 
 - и MDшник

Все остальное типовое и можно найти и так.

----------

alexalpet (04.08.2016)

----------


## alexalpet

Т.е. на поднятый заново SQL (желательно с той же буквой) выкладываю старое (из бэкапа) файловое добро, включая папки пользователе и прочее 1С-овое добро (в том числе MD), заливаю бэкап sql базы,
 прописываю путь к "новой" базе в пуске 1С и все должно заработать? Некий чел советовал мне еще сохранять какой-то  sql-ный лог? Не дал пояснений. Нужно это и что это?

----------


## avm3110

> Т.е. на поднятый заново SQL (желательно с той же буквой)


Тут про какую букву речь?




> выкладываю старое (из бэкапа) файловое добро, включая папки пользователе и прочее 1С-овое добро (в том числе MD), заливаю бэкап sql базы,
> прописываю путь к "новой" базе в пуске 1С и все должно заработать?


Как-то у тебя сложно для восприятия :blush:
Я делаю следующие шаги (мнение личное и без претензий на абсолют)
 1. создаю новую скульную базу 1с
 2. заливаю в созданный файловый каталог все предварительно сохраннное (эмдэшник, каталог юзеров)
 3. восстанавливаю средствами скуля базу из бэкапа
 4. Работаю





> сохранять какой-то sql-ный лог


Думаю испорченный телефон. Если у тебя скульный фулл бэкап - скульный лог уже нафик не нужен.
Скульный лог нужен только если ты делаешь диференциальные бэкапы и у тебя база в режиме "полное восстановление". Тогда если база падает, то ты восстанавливаешь последний фулл бэкап, затем дакатываешь последний диференциальный бэкап и затем докатываешь с помощью скульного лога последние транзации.

Но тут вопрос религии и требований бизнеса. Я всегда (ну может у меня такие бизнесы по объемам и по критичности) живу в режиме "простого восстановления" и обхожусь периодическими фулл бэкапами.

----------

